

LIVE: NASA announces return of human spaceflight in U.S - smacktoward
http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/09/live_nasa_announces_return_of.html

======
ufmace
Looks widely reported that it's Boeing and SpaceX

[http://boingboing.net/2014/09/16/nasa-announces-the-
return-o...](http://boingboing.net/2014/09/16/nasa-announces-the-
return-o.html)

------
QuixoticChris
NASA TV link:
[http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#.VBiYPq0X4v...](http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#.VBiYPq0X4vQ)

------
terravion
Exciting... the Washington Post(owned by Jeff Bezos) tips Boeing and SpaceX.
Let's see...

